# Bach solo keyboard works (harpsichord and organ) recordings



## JSBach85 (Feb 18, 2017)

I am interested in deepen in Bach keyboard works, harpsichord and organ (I do not like modern piano and even less with Bach works). I feel overwhelmed by the huge amount of recordings of harpsichord works and organ works as well. At this time I have some recordings of Goldberg Variations, partitas and the Well tempered Clavier but I would like to get more recordings of the most famous works such as Goldberg Variations. Where to start?


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

I also prefer harpsicord for Bach, I will copy over some favorites and add some also later......



> I prefer the Harpsicord for Bach keyboard works, especially if you can "cheat" and EQ the sound with added bass tilt to give it a warmer richer sweet tone, beautiful organic music flow that cannot be had with piano versions.......
> 
> Here are my other go to Goldbergs with Harpsicord.......all women Schornsheim, Rannou, and Frisch
> 
> ...





> *Pierre Hantai - Harpsicord
> Very fluid and spontaneous as if the composer where playing, you are confident Hantai could improvise on the spot, I tend to like almost everything he does**.*


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

WTC for harpsicord.......1st tier (some not complete book I & II)
























Just below, I thought Rousset would hit this out of the park but not as good as his excellent French/English suite sets


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Partitas - Staier, Dubreuil,


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

French & English Suites - Rousset and Rannou


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Nice list!

If you want to go piano, I like Murray Perahia on the Goldbergs and the French Suites and Simone Dinnerstein on the Inventions and Sinfonias. I also like Andras Schiff on the WTC and English Suites, but after I heard them, I stopped looking; there may be better more recent recordings.


----------



## JSBach85 (Feb 18, 2017)

Thank you for your replies. For the suites I still own Rousset, one of the best harpsichord performers ever. For the Well Tempered Clavier I have Hantai for the first book and Dantone for the second book. I am now looking for a complete Well Tempered Clavier recordings (books I and II) by the same performer and played on harpsichord. I took a look at Amazon and I would be interested in one of those: G. Leonhardt, T. Koopman, R. Egarr. They are expensive but would worth the money.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

JSBach85 said:


> I am now looking for a complete Well Tempered Clavier recordings (books I and II) by the same performer and played on harpsichord. I took a look at Amazon and I would be interested in one of those: G. Leonhardt, T. Koopman, R. Egarr. They are expensive but would worth the money.


This one should be given your consideration as well (my favorite):










https://www.amazon.com/Bach-Das-Woh...r0&keywords=colin+tilney+well+temper+cavalier


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Joe B said:


> This one should be given your consideration as well (my favorite):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Several unusual aspects of that recording:

Book I is performed on the clavichord.
It is sequenced in accordance with the Circle of Fifths, thus: C Major; C Minor; G Major; G Minor etc. (Actually, Book II moves backward through the Circle of Fifths.) Maybe some other recordings do that, but none of the ones I own.
The instruments are not tuned for equal temperament. The liner notes do not make fully clear the temperament actually used by Tilney. Tilney does note that the Circle of Fifths order is a consequence of his non-equal tuning.

And why can't Amazon link reviews to the proper recordings. Not just this version of WTC; I looked up Blandine Verlet's version and found reviews for Andras Schiff.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Joe B said:


> This one should be given your consideration as well (my favorite):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think this is a recording which I blow hot and cold about, at least in Bk 2. I've never been totally comfortable about it. I'm not really sure that I like Tilney's way of voicing the music, it's as if there isn't enough lively tension among the voices.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

JSBach85 said:


> At this time I have some recordings of Goldberg Variations, partitas and the Well tempered Clavier but I would like to get more recordings of the most famous works such as Goldberg Variations. Where to start?


What I would do is this: find a harpsichord player who you like in one piece, and then listen to him in all the rest. If you like Hantai's WTC for, example (I don't know it myself), then it's obvious you should hear his other Bach recordings -- similarly for Dantone .

None of this will help you with organ music of course.



JSBach85 said:


> G. Leonhardt, T. Koopman, R. Egarr. They are expensive but would worth the money.


These are all worth hearing, you need to hear all three. Listen to all of them through a streaming service.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2017)

JSBach85 said:


> Thank you for your replies. For the suites I still own Rousset, one of the best harpsichord performers ever. For the Well Tempered Clavier I have Hantai for the first book and Dantone for the second book. I am now looking for a complete Well Tempered Clavier recordings (books I and II) by the same performer and played on harpsichord. I took a look at Amazon and I would be interested in one of those: G. Leonhardt, T. Koopman, R. Egarr. They are expensive but would worth the money.


This box is very attractive and a for low price if you look carefully.


----------



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

I've developed a real taste for Bach played on the clavichord. Not a lot of recordings to choose from, but there are a few. I need that Tilney WTC.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

JSBach85 said:


> Thank you for your replies. For the suites I still own Rousset, one of the best harpsichord performers ever. For the Well Tempered Clavier I have Hantai for the first book and Dantone for the second book. I am now looking for a complete Well Tempered Clavier recordings (books I and II) by the same performer and played on harpsichord. I took a look at Amazon and I would be interested in one of those: G. Leonhardt, T. Koopman, R. Egarr. They are expensive but would worth the money.


My advice would be to avoid the Egarr. I find his interpretations to lack edge and emotional depth.


----------



## JSBach85 (Feb 18, 2017)

I finally got Goldberg Variations by Pinnock, previously recommended in this forum:










Excellent phrasing, textures and contrasts. The sound of the authentic period instrument: an harpsichord by Andreas Ruckers, Antwerpen 1646, Musée Instrumental, Paris, is bulky, and perhaps my favourite instrument among the recordings I own: Staier, Hantai and this one. If I understood correctly, this instrument is original, a real period instrument, instead of a modern copy. It's not easy to find recordings played on period harpsichords. Justly, the Pinnock recording is among the best recordings if not the best one.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

gardibolt said:


> I've developed a real taste for Bach played on the clavichord. Not a lot of recordings to choose from, but there are a few. I need that Tilney WTC.


 Aube try to hear Jaroslav Tuma's WTC, and Ralph Kirkpatrick's.


----------

